# Facebook; Yorkville Bloc 150B, $80. Hamilton



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

facebook.com/marketplace/item/538142640035241/


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

A good solid state bass amp - great deal at that price.
If I wanted to get into bass playing I would grab it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Cool looking parametric tone control too. Might be cool for guitar too.


----------

